# [Q] How to install XAP from appx4fun in windows 10 mobile ?



## Shaikh Amaan FM (May 25, 2019)

In windows phone 8, The xap file from the website appx4fun.com were supposed to be installed from store app by keeping the XAP file in the root of the sd card and install it from an option in the store. But there is no such option in the store app of Windows 10 mobile. These XAPs can not get install in a regular way( through Interop Tools or By deployment tool ). As far as I think, these XAPs are encrypted and it is first decrypted by the windows phone 8 store and is then installed. Do anyone have any idea on this..?


----------



## fil3s (May 31, 2019)

I'm a noob with windows mobile too but I always used wp 8.1 sdk


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Jun 2, 2019)

jason_l367 said:


> I'm a noob with windows mobile too but I always used wp 8.1 sdk

Click to collapse



The XAPs that i'm talking about, won't install with that deployment tool.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 2, 2019)

It is not possible to install encrypted XAPs on Windows Mobile 10.


----------



## fil3s (Sep 16, 2019)

Shaikh Amaan FM said:


> The XAPs that i'm talking about, won't install with that deployment tool.

Click to collapse



Works fine for me.


----------



## fil3s (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm a noob  please don't offended by my weakness (


----------

